
Script for Negotiating Salary After Receiving a Job Offer - diN0bot
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FiDcUaoODJE
======
jiveturkey
good info! i actually learned something and i consider myself a pro at this.

terrible video production tho. can't understand why this kind of sober data is
presented in a video format for someone with the attention span of a squirrel.
it doesn't make it engaging. the speaker is engaging enough. lose the effects.

